# Bear Cruzer RTH package



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Iâ€™ve read some good things about this bow package so Iâ€™m going to get me one. I still need your opinions about some of the options.

*Trophy Ridge Joker 4 Sight w/Light or the Apex Atomic Ultra-Lite 3-Pin?*

*Quikshot Purple Whisker Biscuit or the Trophy Taker Xtreme SL?*

*6 Custom Carbon Arrows or the 6 XX75 Camo Hunter Aluminum Arrows?*

Fletched with vanes or feathers?

*TruGlo Speed Shot XS Purple or the TruFire Patriot?*

*Your opinions and reasons why please.*
*Any information will be appreciated.*

*Thanks!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Forgot to ask if the bow color made any difference? I like the purple one. Do you think the animals will see it in the field?


----------



## shimanoman08 (Mar 25, 2010)

*BEAR Cruzr*

I actually got one of these last summer. It's not a bad set up. I took mine to West Houston Archery and had my draw length measured and arrows made. For what you get and for someone getting into bowshooting, I think you'll be pleased. I have enjoyed mine so far.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Well*



[email protected] said:


> Iâ€™ve read some good things about this bow package so Iâ€™m going to get me one. I still need your opinions about some of the options.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the bow but I've marked my opinions in red below.
> 
> ...


TH


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Blazers? 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/bohning-blazer-vanes.html

They're just better vanes in my opinion.

TH


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Got IT!

Thanks!


----------

